# Take me with 5/7



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

If anyone is going out of sherman cove or close by Saturday, has a spot and wants some cash gimme a holler.


----------



## Fog Ducker (Dec 24, 2009)

Todd said:


> If anyone is going out of sherman cove or close by Saturday, has a spot and wants some cash gimme a holler.


 
Got a ride yet?

I'm going out of Daybreak Marina at 8:30 if you're interested.


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

Nope, give me a call 757 546 4240


----------

